# Hi



## MommyofKandA (8 mo ago)

I have been married almost 20 years with two beautiful children. I have tried everything to make this marriage work including counseling. However, my husband has alcohol dependency and anger issues that has made our home very toxic. I wanted to see what others have gone through and gain insight about what others have gone through when seeking a divorce. My hope (although extremely unlikely) is to have as peaceful a transition as possible for the sake of the kids. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Have you ever been to an Al-Anon meeting? It's a support group for people who love alcoholics. Depending on the ages of the kids they have Al-teen meetings too. This may help them understand why daddy is the way he is & why mommy can't stay married to him any more.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

MommyofKandA said:


> unlikely) is to have as peaceful a transition as possible for the sake of the kids.


You can only hope, but the best way to go about it is to get legal counseling to see where you stand in a divorce, and prepare for it ASAP, if you haven't gotten to that point. Once ready just serve him and relegate communication to matters related to the children and the divorce, nothing else. Do not give fodder to the fire.
You must be prepared and ready to act immediately without hesitation in the eventuality that he becomes belligerent and/or try anything physical. You must make him understand that you will be a woman that cannot be trifle with.


----------

